# Polaris Sportsman 6x6 ATV



## RVJATV (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a 1/10 mile paved driveway, Steep hill. Wisconsin snow. I am considering the purchase of a Polaris 500 Sportsman 6X6 to handle this. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

RVJATV;1122703 said:


> I have a 1/10 mile paved driveway, Steep hill. Wisconsin snow. I am considering the purchase of a Polaris 500 Sportsman 6X6 to handle this. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


I'd go with tracks whatever you decide


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

i wouldn't buy anything Polaris unless you wanna pullurass home


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

grasskeepers;1122845 said:


> i wouldn't buy anything Polaris unless you wanna pullurass home


I was thinking the same thing but I didnt want to be the first to say it Polaris dont have very good rep for being reliable


----------



## RVJATV (Nov 22, 2010)

*Thanks...appreciate the comments.*

Not knowing much about Polaris I really appreciate the advice


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

RVJATV;1123025 said:


> Not knowing much about Polaris I really appreciate the advice


your welcome just dont want you making the same misstakes some of us have a buddy of mine works as a mechanic at polaris dealer he told me dont do it you will regret it


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

first of all, as an atv it is an absolute tank, a junk tank but still a tank, look at them and see the hardware they use, the good thing is you can go to home depot to fix, the bad thing is ya have to go to home depot to fiix hahaha

before i shoveled and it was the right price i'd take my chance hahahaha

as a plow it will do what ya want without tracks, steering however is another story, first itwillbe a bus to do a 3pt turn hahaha i think thats why thye made it a 6 wheeler , you just plow thru it all

there are better quads out there that is for sure,


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

yamaha has a few quads with power steering the grizzly 700 and a kodiac 400 and 550 check them out


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

I've got one that will push anything I can throw at it - within reason!


----------



## RVJATV (Nov 22, 2010)

I have used it for one storm. We are on a hill, 1/10 paved driveway...steep. Even though it was iced up and I turned my jeep around backwards on it...the Boss never flinched. Looks to be a great machine. Thanks.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

rvj are you holding out on us we demand pics dam it its all about the pics


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have heard the same thing about the newer polaris machines. We have owned a few older ones (2004 and older) and always liked them. I am trying to find info but my brother use to own a polaris bigboss (2stroke 6x6) and it was a MONSTER. It was very reliable in stock form. He then did a ton of work to it (big bore, exhaust, bigger carb, piston ext....) After that it was still reliable but ran very hot.
Given my personal experience I would still shy away from the polaris. The kawi brute force is one HELL of a machine.
Robert


----------

